# Rotary hook timing



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi There, 

It is about my Single head SWF machine ( one head and 9 needles ),the problem of this machine is breaking threads on all needles, and to solve it i start to check tencions, foots, needles and bobin case....but all this not help to solve the problem.

So i find on net some videos and pdf files teaching how to adjuste the rotary hook timing , so after read and see the video i go to machine to compare the settings and i see the hook point with needles is coming on 195º and not on 200º like on video, so can u tell me how to fix this ? 

NB: I try to fix the timing to 200º but in this case my needle i have to force to pull down to get correct timing and this not help becouse the needle go to incorrect positions and the job result is bed stitchs.....

Pls any idea how to get the correct timing without force the needle down ?


Rgds 
Ejaz Mussa


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

ejaz said:


> Hi There,
> 
> It is about my Single head SWF machine ( one head and 9 needles ),the problem of this machine is breaking threads on all needles, and to solve it i start to check tencions, foots, needles and bobin case....but all this not help to solve the problem.
> 
> ...


Step by step instructions can be found in the files section here:

SWFmachines : SWF embroidery machines


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

thank u about u replay , but i have tryed this instruction end not solve my problem.

rgds


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi There:
Before that you attempt to timming your machine, you have to do 2 important things.
1) Use a needle close to the center (if your machine have 9 needles move to the needle 4 or 5)
2) Replace the needle for a new one, that is important. Is more ease to adjust with a new needle.

If after that nothing seen to be working, probably you have to perform the needle deep adjustment.

I hope this can be helpful.


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Elegant , 

Thank u about u replay. 

I also do what u write but not work .... 

Rgds


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi again:

Well, looks that we have a different problem here. When you loose the screws of the hook to perform the timming, sometimes you left the hook to near or to far of the needle that can cause a lot thread breaks. Check the specs and pictures on your manual to see those adjustments. One important thing, put 2 drops of oil in your hook every 4 hours of production. If i have some time tomorrow i'll send you a picture showing the separation between the the needle and the hook. This is a video showing the hook timming. Take a special attention to the separation of the needle and the hook, use a lamp to see more clearly, and put a piece of white paper on the back of the hook and the needle to have a better view of the distance.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08_awRu2UrE&playnext=1&list=PLC8AD1DA21C4764E7&index=5[/media]

I forgot to ask, before that you started with these problems you had it a needle break or a garment was catched for the hook ????


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there:

One more question. You told in your post the you need to force the needle to go the correct position?.

If you turn your dial, this have a position that is stucked or hard to move?


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Again elegant , 

I have two diferente videos and severals pdf files teaching how to fix this problem ( Rotary hook timing ) and i tryed it many times but without sucesse.

My problem start with breaking threads on all needles....

About forcing the needle question is : 
- When i leave the meter on 200º and try to adjuste the timing the resulte is the hoop point not centered to needle craft, so to center the hook and needle i have to push down the needle and this is not the right positions of needle...


- If i try to adjust the timing to get the result like on videos my meter show 195º and when i try to embroider something the problem continuing....

= So, i get the timing of needle and hook on 195º

= if i try the timing using method of 200º i have to push the needle ( craft ) donw to center with hook point.


Now maybe u understand what happen with machine...

Waiting more from u..

Rgds


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Again:

I think that i know what your problem is. I will send you tomorrow some pictures showing some points that you need to take care. Is a little hard to explain here, but rest sure that i will send you that tomorrow.


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Elegant 

Waiting for pictures pls 

Rgds


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Every one, i am still whaithing for help to solve my problem about rotary hook timing... 

- after follow all videos and pdf files from net my machine still need more tips to solve the problem..

NB: When i tryed to timing the hook using needle number 5 i get the timing on 195º and if a start to embroider using this needle everthing is ok, but if a change the work to needle number 4,2 or 6 the problem continuing ( break the threads ) 

Pls some one can help ? 

Rgds


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

hi everone, my problem is solved....thanks


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

That's great. What did you have to do? (Just in case it happens to me.)


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Alison, 

So, after severals times trying to timing the rotary hook without sucesse i start to check the needle bar sistem to see why my timing is coming on 195º and not on 200º.....and after this i find one fault on needle bar reciprocator, so to continuing the check the problem i have to take out the head and check the working of reciprocator and there i found one fault one Driver link plate ( see the picture ) this part has with top side turned up.....

So after fix this i adjuste again the rotary hook timing and is back to normal working.



NB: Alison u are from Jhb ? I am from Mozambique ! 
My Email : radiocrv[USER=6217]@te[/USER]ledata.mz

Rgds


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Ejaz.

I'm living in the Free State. A bit far from Jhb for quick technical help. I got the repair DVDs from SWF in America in case I need to work on the machine myself. They are useful, but expensive to get sent here.
Thanks for the diagram.
Where are you in Mozambique?


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Again, 

Pls sand u e-mail adresse to me and will talk more .

Thanks


----------



## bert murrieta (Nov 6, 2011)

hi there ,having the same problem with my SWF 1501C machine..would like to see the video you have if you don't mind sharing...thanks for you inf here....

bert m


----------

